

Ask HN: Simple company policies or guidelines that work well? - duck

The other day there was a great side-discussion on a company's book buying policy (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639193) which seemed so refreshing compared to the ones I have seen. One point that I liked was that it could have been made into a one liner, but in practice a more detailed (but still simple to follow) guide worked well since it made employee's more comfortable on how to use it.<p>Anyone else have some simple (and real life) examples of policies, guidelines, or procedures that have worked well?
======
bobf
Allow employees to take sick time as needed. You'll find that overall they
will actually take less sick time than if it is regulated.

